# 3d printer-ish EDM



## PeterT (Dec 11, 2016)

Any of you guys heard of this marriage between 3D printer motion & EDM? Put your F-bomb earmuffs on, bit of a character, but I'd personally be more pumped about this technology than making plastic parts.

http://makezine.com/2015/06/18/vaporize-metal-3d-printer-mod/


----------



## Alexander (Dec 12, 2016)

I was not able to watch the video yet but i did read the article and it has me thinking. Good find peter


----------



## PeterT (Dec 12, 2016)

in youtube search on '3d printer edm head for machining metal'  author = 'AvE'


----------



## Alexander (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah i watched it. I have worked with EDM machines a tiny bit and I think his EDM print head will be expensive because thats an big piece of electronics. But it is a neat idea. If anyone figures they could make the EDM transformer i would love to hear ideas.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 13, 2016)

One place to start is at  http://www.homebuiltedmmachines.com/


----------

